# How to Connect VIP612 - Trying to get slingguide



## dakranii (Mar 25, 2009)

title should have read: How to connect vip612 to internet...I got ahead of myself.

I'm new to Dish and thus the VIP612. I've seen the ads for slingguide on Dish's site and I'm interested. In my scannings I've seen that I need 6.03 firmware on my box and I need to have my box connected to the internet.

I haven't looked at what software my box has currently. I've had Dish for about a week now and I've been busy at work so haven't had a chance to play around with it.

Perhaps someone can point me in the direction to get started on hooking it up to my DSL connection, as I'm assuming that's what I need to do.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Your 612 has a Ethernet port. You need to hook that up to your DSL router. If you can't then you have some other options (DishHome plug or Wireless Bridge). Once you get connectivity from your 612 to the internet, you just need to go into the network settings and reset your connection. That should get you an IP on the box. 

Once that is done.. dish.sling.com and from there you can start to sign up for the Beta.

And welcome to DBSTalk... If none of this makes sense fire some specific questions. There is a wireless thread that might be of use depending on your install.


----------



## CalifLove (Mar 25, 2009)

deleted because I am stupid!


----------



## dakranii (Mar 25, 2009)

Ron Barry said:


> Your 612 has a Ethernet port. You need to hook that up to your DSL router. If you can't then you have some other options (DishHome plug or Wireless Bridge). Once you get connectivity from your 612 to the internet, you just need to go into the network settings and reset your connection. That should get you an IP on the box.


Thank you for that. My router is on another floor of the house than my box and I don't want to run wires, so I'll look into that wireless bridge. Is it a piece of hardware specific to the 612 or Dish boxes?


----------



## dakranii (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm fairly competent when it comes to learning networks, I just haven't had the opportunity to look into some of this before.

Is a LAN Extender a bridge? I'm assuming an access point will not give me what I need for this situation.


----------



## CalifLove (Mar 25, 2009)

dakranii

Looks like my initial post missed the point of your thread, sorry. Perhaps I can help though.

A wireless bridge basically allows you to wirelessly bridge between locations and provide a wired line to other ethernet devices. Example - You have a wireless DSL router upstairs, but you want a wired Internet connection downstairs. The wireless bridge device essentially "hops on" the wireless signal from your existing DSL router, and provides you with a ethernet jack to patch in a switch, hub or whatever other device you need, so you don't have to run a cable downstairs. So long as the wireless frequency space isn;t saturated with everyone else's wireless signals and other interferring devices, you should be able to get a solid connection between the two devices and thus a solid wired line connection out of the bridge device to provide your DVR. 

These devices are not specific to Dish products at all, many manufactures make them - Linksys, Netgeer, 3com ect... Many of them are called "gaming" adapters but all do the same thing. Setup of the devices is fairly straight forward now as well as the products have gained popularity in recent years due to the boom in the console game markets and those products needing Internet connectivity.

I hope that helps!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The two most common models are by LinkSys:









WGA54G (for Wireless-G networks)









WGA600N (for Wireless-N networks)

Other companies, such as D-Link and Netgear make similar products.

Though they are technically "Ethernet Bridges", most non-computer-network folks think of them as "wired-Ethernet-to-WiFi adapters" or even more commonly "wireless gaming adapters", since the most common use was to allow video game consoles, which until the PS3 only supported a hardwired connection, to access the WiFi router in the home.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You should find this thread very usefull

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94785&highlight=Wireless

A while back I looked into this and went with a homeplug device since the TV was in the bedroom and was connected directly to the wall. The Vip receivers will talk homeplug through the electric line without any additional hardware and you plug the homeplug router near your DSL router and connect your ethernet between your homeplug device and your Router and you are good to go.

The wireless route is another option. Definitely check out the thread above. With Wireless I found the ones called bridged or gaming adapter were more expensive that getting an access point that supports bridge mode.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

For the wireless bridge, one tip I heard is try to get one from the same brand and family as your router. I've heard of stability issues sometimes if you mix brands, even though they _should_ all be disgned to the same standards.



IIP said:


> WGA600N (for Wireless-N networks)


This one works for me with my 722, and easily connects to my LinkSys WAP-4400N wireless access point. Range is about 75 feet through fiberglass, a stone wall, and several interior walls.



Ron Barry said:


> Once that is done.. dish.sling.com and from there you can start to sign up for the Beta.


OK, I verfied yesterday that I have 6.03 on my 612s. So I go to dish.sling.com, enter my email address, and it says an email has been sent with instructions for completing the process. But it's been a day now, and no message has been received (and I did scour my spam folders.)

How long does it take for the email to be sent?

I tried entering my address again today, and it said that address has already applied for the beta, please wait for the email. I tried entering it in the "forgot your password" field, and it says invalid account.

I've heard of people saying they had to wait to get into the beta program. But in those cases it seems they got a response that the beta program was full, and they would be contacted when there is room. The message I got was that the email was sent, but it never arrived. What's up with that?

Is this normal and I'm just impatient?


----------

